# So annoying!



## Woodrat (Jan 20, 2017)

Every time I see one of these on flea bay it makes me so angry. Why would anyone pay more than 20 quid for something with a dial that looks like it was painted by Stevie Wonder with a tin of happy shopper spray paint? Got me beat.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

You should see all those Longines and Omega watches that are just as bad that sell for over 400$... "Funny" thing about it is that they often sell a lot faster than the cheaper and 100% original watches because newbies believe that if it looks like brand new it's better than a slightly beat up watch with patina and personality.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Similarly with the raft of supposed 1950's Breitling dialled FEF 350's that sell regularly around the £200 mark........made last week in the far east.

At the same time genuine aged examples with lesser name can be bought for less than half the price. :tumbleweed:

Whilst folk are prepared to pay for a 'name' these fraudsters will continue to ply their trade.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,

as I haven't got any reply to my post I take the opportunity to ask here since the topic shows a Tissot... 

Does anyone know what is this model below?

I got it from my father but no papers, no box, nothing...





I hope some of you could help...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I doubt it's even real. Same FHF 96 movement with badly printed brand name as all the other fakes. Looks like the seller has a whole back catalogue of sold fakes too...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

icheletee said:


> Hello,
> 
> as I haven't got any reply to my post I take the opportunity to ask here since the topic shows a Tissot...
> 
> ...


 Probably 1950's I had an almost identical one with a black dial which was dated 1955. Sorry can't help with model identification. Perhaps a couple of pictures and a polite request to Tissot may be the way to go.

https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-en/shop/contacts/

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

WRENCH said:


> Probably 1950's I had an almost identical one with a black dial which was dated 1955. Sorry can't help with model identification. Perhaps a couple of pictures and a polite request to Tissot may be the way to go.
> 
> https://www.tissotwatches.com/en-en/shop/contacts/
> 
> Good luck. :thumbsup:


 Hello Wrench,

originally the watch had a solid gold strap designed with little gold rectangles. The strap/bracelet unfortunately has been changed and I fitted another strap as the previous one was disgusting. 

What you posted is surely a start...

Thank you very much,

Best


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

icheletee said:


> Hello Wrench,
> 
> originally the watch had a solid gold strap designed with little gold rectangles. The strap/bracelet unfortunately has been changed and I fitted another strap as the previous one was disgusting.
> 
> ...


 If you can get the back off, the movement number should give you the date of production:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

A badly restored dial completely ruins a vintage watch, and the use of a horrid modern colour just emphasises the ruination.

As for brand new cheapo watches in imitation of high-end Breitling models, I am coming across more and more of them, sometimes quartz and at other times, mechanical.

I have already mentioned the proliferation of fake watches in one particular collectors' market, and I decided to speak my mind. The result of my expressed concern? - absolutely nothing, even though the proprietor has agreed that the practice of stallholders selling fake watches might not be a good idea. As I write today, there are even more fakes in this market, including a boxed Rolex Sea Dweller fake and a fake boxed Breitling, and the price of these is no less than £145 each. The Rolex is the better of the two fakes, and pulls above its weight when compared to the general run of mechanical fake Rolex. However, who in their right mind would spend nearly £150 on a fake watch when for that money there are some very nice watches on the market from respectable brands? After all, it has been established in posts here on the forum that in general, most people don't actually notice or mention what watch one is wearing.

As far as your Tissot watch is concerned, dear icheletee (and welcome to the Forum, by the way), I would suggest that it is a perfectly respectable vintage Tissot model from the mid to later 1950s. One thing I like about it especially is the elegance of the hands, which are nice and long.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Woodrat said:


> Every time I see one of these on flea bay it makes me so angry. Why would anyone pay more than 20 quid for something with a dial that looks like it was painted by Stevie Wonder with a tin of happy shopper spray paint? Got me beat.


 I bought one just like that for £20 when I first got into watches. It actually looked great in the photos, but even at £20 it was returned because of how utterly crap it looked in person.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

icheletee said:


> Hello Wrench,
> 
> originally the watch had a solid gold strap designed with little gold rectangles. The strap/bracelet unfortunately has been changed and I fitted another strap as the previous one was disgusting.
> 
> ...


 Hello Wrench,

I sent an email to Tissot but I have not received any reply so far. I sent to Tissot pictures from every angle, but I guess it's not enough...


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Lampoc said:


> If you can get the back off, the movement number should give you the date of production:


 Hello Lampoc,

Finally I followed what you said...

I took the back off and the number is 4067993 which means that (considering the table you have posted) the watch is from 1958...

Thank you for helping me out.

Some time ago I serviced the watch and the mechanism has been completely cleaned but the issue is that it sometimes stops working and I have to pull the crown... It's a bit annoying but I was told that due to the age there is nothing I can do.

By the way, I paid €150 to restore it...

Thanks


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

> A badly restored dial completely ruins a vintage watch, and the use of a horrid modern colour just emphasises the ruination.
> 
> As for brand new cheapo watches in imitation of high-end Breitling models, I am coming across more and more of them, sometimes quartz and at other times, mechanical.
> 
> ...


 Hello always watching 

Thanks, I like it too  And by the way, you got it right since considering the chart above it should be from 1958. It's a very nice piece but the only annoying thing is the crown, I sometimes have to pull it and put it back in order to make it "restarting"...


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Trying to find an original Rado without evidence of the big brush attack proves difficult also! BUTCHERS :angry:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Timez Own said:


> Trying to find an original Rado without evidence of the big brush attack proves difficult also! BUTCHERS :angry:


 Here's one that has escaped the 'brush' :biggrin:

Early 1950's Rado

Cal:AS 1187, 17 jewel, SS case.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Karrusel said:


> Here's one that has escaped the 'brush' :biggrin:
> 
> Early 1950's Rado
> 
> Cal:AS 1187, 17 jewel, SS case.


 That's really cool Karrusel...


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,

My Tissot fell down and the plastic lense came out.

Does anyone know if I have to press it back or should I bring to watch maker as the mechanism needs to be taken out from the case?

Best,


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

icheletee said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Tissot fell down and the plastic lense came out.
> 
> ...


 hi,i have done this and managed to push the glass back in with pressure from my fingers,

.be careful though as if you slip you could possibly mash the dial/hands


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

greasemonk said:


> hi,i have done this and managed to push the glass back in with pressure from my fingers,
> 
> .be careful though as if you slip you could possibly mash the dial/hands


 Hello Greasemonk,

Thank you for your reply.

I tried to push it back but it's very hard to fit it.

I was told to the same as you suggested but I am afraid of crashing the plastic lense.

May I ask if you had to help yourself by bending a bit the plastic from one side?

Best,

Mike



icheletee said:


> Hello Greasemonk,
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


 Anyway, I will try once again and see what happens...


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

hi Mike,i just remember pushing and shoving then it snapped into place.watchmakers use a special tool with lots of fingers to compress the crystal..


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

greasemonk said:


> hi Mike,i just remember pushing and shoving then it snapped into place.watchmakers use a special tool with lots of fingers to compress the crystal..


 I tried several times but it doesn't go back. I will take it to a watchmaker, as I don't want to crash it... So easy to come out and so difficult to put it back... Anyway, thank you...


----------

